# Need a graphics card b/w 9k-15k



## sxyadii (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello frnds,I need a graphics card for high-end gaming,can you suggest me a graphics card b/w 9k-15k,

*My PC Config is:
*Intel C2Q600
Asus P5K Premium 
4x1GB DDR2 667MHz Ram
500GB+320GB HDD
Cooler Master Xtreme 500W CPU


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello frnds,I need a graphics card for high-end gaming,can you suggest me a graphics card b/w 9k-15k,

*My PC Config is:
*Intel C2Q600
Asus P5K Premium 
4x1GB DDR2 667MHz Ram
500GB+320GB HDD
Cooler Master Xtreme 500W CPU


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

Palit GTX 260 SONIC should be enough although I am not sure if your PSU can handle it. It should be available for less than 11k.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 23, 2009)

my pick would be Sapphire HD5850 for 17k. this price should come below 15k in a month. this is the only card that does justice to the price tag among new dx11 cards.


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 23, 2009)

can U tell me different in price b/t Sapphire HD5870 and HD5850??


----------



## desiibond (Oct 23, 2009)

7k-9k should be the difference.


----------



## saqib_khan (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah..go for 5850. Should be 18 k approx.


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

Why create two threads for the same thing? 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121970

Thread reported to be merged!


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 24, 2009)

Which is better graphics car b/w nVidia and ATI??


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2009)

Bad question. Both are good in their own way. Why do you need the graphics card? Gaming? 3D work? What?


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 24, 2009)

Krow said:


> Bad question. Both are good in their own way. Why do you need the graphics card? Gaming? 3D work? What?



Gaming and designing...designing bcoz I m a web designer but I m game enthusiastic too


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2009)

Then better wait for Fermi to launch. It should reduce the price of ATI 5850 and then get whichever performs better. You can wait right?


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 24, 2009)

Krow said:


> Then better wait for Fermi to launch. It should reduce the price of ATI 5850 and then get whichever performs better. You can wait right?



I can w8,can U tell me about Fermi wt is it??


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2009)

Fermi is nvidia's next architecture, i.e, the next GPU series from nvidia. Google it, it has a lot of features which will help your work, i.e designing/gaming.


----------



## nns (Oct 26, 2009)

Check back in december if you can wait.. 
And fermi is likely to be launched at a pretty high price!!
BTW I'd say get GTX275 if you want to buy now!


----------



## Cilus (Oct 26, 2009)

Don't go for GTX 275. It is not a Direct X 11 card, its a Direct X 10 card and performs marginally better than ATI 4890 which is priced at 12k.
 So the 14k price tag is not justified, at least now when the Direc tX 11 cards are emerging.
My suggestion is waiting 1/2 months for the price drop in Dx 11 cards and go for the ATI HD5850 instead. It is far better than any of the  present Direct X 10cards. It performs better than the mighty GTX285, most powerful single GPU offering from Nvidia.


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 26, 2009)

Cilus said:


> Don't go for GTX 275. It is not a Direct X 11 card, its a Direct X 10 card and performs marginally better than ATI 4890 which is priced at 12k.
> So the 14k price tag is not justified, at least now when the Direc tX 11 cards are emerging.
> My suggestion is waiting 1/2 months for the price drop in Dx 11 cards and go for the ATI HD5850 instead. It is far better than any of the  present Direct X 10cards. It performs better than the mighty GTX285, most powerful single GPU offering from Nvidia.



today I gone to computer dealer shop in Nehru Place,New Delhi to buy HD5850....but there is not even one HD5850 graphics card available in the market....


----------



## Cilus (Oct 26, 2009)

> today I gone to computer dealer shop in Nehru Place,New Delhi to buy HD5850....but there is not even one HD5850 graphics card available in the market....



These cards are available in online shops. So even if you don't find in Nehru Place, you can find it from lots of online shops. Probably it will be available in your place after 1 or 2 months. Just wait for some times.
You can check the price in *www.lynx-india.com.


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 26, 2009)

I dont have credit card to pay online...Computer Dealer said me that he will arrange me HD5850 next monday...
which is better MSI HD5850 or Sapphire HD5850??


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 26, 2009)

both are good brands.. u can go with any one


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2009)

my pick would be Sapphire. have used two sapphire cards and never faced any issues.


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

You don't need a credit card to buy online dude! The world has progressed a lot. Go to www.lynx-india.com and take Amarbir's contact number. He is the owner of the site/shop. He has the cards in stock IIRC. Talk to him about payment. He will tell you how you can pay. No need for a credit card. He also ships to Delhi real fast AFAIK.


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 26, 2009)

Is there any sapphire shop in New Delhi in your mind where I can buy sapphire HD5850 ???


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?produ...g=sapphire-hd5850-1gb-gddr5-pcie-game-edition


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 26, 2009)

Krow said:


> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?produ...g=sapphire-hd5850-1gb-gddr5-pcie-game-edition



but I have got confused abt MSI HD5850 and Sapphire HD5850....


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

Arrre bhaai... Sapphire is very good and reliable. Get what you can find.


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 26, 2009)

MSI mil rha New Delhi mein,Sapphire nhi mil rha h yaar?? yahi to prblm h..


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

I have given you the link. If you don't wish to buy online, then get the MSI from Nehru place. But if you want to buy online, then get it from the link I have provided. The seller is a very reputed dealer.


----------



## asingh (Oct 27, 2009)

sxyadii said:


> but I have got confused abt MSI HD5850 and Sapphire HD5850....



Both will be the same. The core is ATI.

Just see the bundle, and choose the lowest price.

Else flip a coin....!!!!!!


----------



## otpsurvive (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, you could wait for the Fermi but only God knows when it is coming out. Yeah, I hear all you booing and saying that it is coming this December but I don’t think nV will be able to achieve this deadline considering that the sample showed in their expo was a fake one and they’re struggling with a lot of other problems. They only recently have launched a DX10.1 card and seems like they’re having troubles implementing DX11 support too. So, keeping all this in mind, I’d suggest getting the HD5850 right away and Enjoy the highly immersive graphics experience now.


----------



## asingh (Nov 20, 2009)

^^
The OP got a 5850 few weeks back...!


----------



## rohanmathew (Nov 20, 2009)

go for saphire HD 5850

----------------------------------
This is based on reference. Pls feel free to comment.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 20, 2009)

If its 15k then definitely you can stretch it to 17k and get HD5850. HD5870 is 25k.


----------



## monkey (Nov 20, 2009)

Sapphire 5850 is better. If you can't find it in Delhi then ask guys at www.yantraonline.in. They have listed the same at Erodov.com and are based in Delhi. I think you can buy without credit card.


----------



## Anubis (Nov 21, 2009)

ATI 5850 available by ordering from SM International @ 16-17k


----------

